# Cuddington Wednesday 26 August 10.45 .1 spare place



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 21, 2015)

Finally using my 4 ball voucher from the last H4H day

Imurg, CVG and moi are playing at Cuddington on Wednesday 10.45 and we have a spare spot.

Cuddington is a bit of a hidden gem near Banstead , Surrey

First come ,first served


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

Whoever goes will have a treat. Played it for the 1st time last week, and it's a great course. It was in good condition when we played, greens had been punched but they were "almost" over it, they should be perfect by next Wednesday. A good variety of holes, and some wicked bunkering. Starts with 2 par 5's which is unusual, 1st is fairly straightforward, 2nd is a bit tougher!
Superb clubhouse, and the food is spot on.
If I wasn't already booked for the London Club Phil, I'd have no hesitation in joining you.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 21, 2015)

I played in the game with Smiffy too and loved the course. It's a really good course for making you play thoughtful golf, the bunkering is spot on and views from the tees are lovely. The day after I played at Stoke Park but quite frankly I would say that Cuddington was just as playable and a fraction of the price.  Also, the lunch menu was top notch!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I played in the game with Smiffy too and loved the course.
		
Click to expand...

Winning 4&3 and scoring 41 points (or thereabouts) always helps


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2015)

Lovely course. I hear you can see the Wembey Arch when it is not foggy.

Playing there on Monday, otherwise I would have been in like a shot. Have a good day.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Winning 4&3 and scoring 41 points (or thereabouts) always helps


Click to expand...

I wasn't near 41 points as I drove some of the worst tee shots for ages, but worked out what was going wrong for the following day at Stoke Park where I got 35 points off 3/4 handicap. :smirk:


----------



## Leftie (Aug 21, 2015)

If you haven't filled the spare place yet Phil, I'll help out and take it.:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 22, 2015)

Leftie said:



			If you haven't filled the spare place yet Phil, I'll help out and take it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff
PM on its way


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Great stuff
PM on its way 

Click to expand...

Ignore what he says on the 1st tee Phil.
He is deceptively long (and a bit sneaky around the greens)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Ignore what he says on the 1st tee Phil.
He is deceptively long (and a bit sneaky around the greens)


Click to expand...

It's Ok Imurgs already said that


----------



## Leftie (Aug 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			He is deceptively long .....
		
Click to expand...

My reputation precedes me.......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 23, 2015)

richart said:



			Lovely course. I hear you can see the Wembey Arch when it is not foggy.

Playing there on Monday, otherwise I would have been in like a shot. Have a good day.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the forecast we might not be seeing it tomorrow eitherâ€¦..


----------



## Leftie (Aug 26, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Looking at the forecast we might not be seeing it tomorrow eitherâ€¦.. 

Click to expand...

Well.  The rain cleared just in time for us to see it from the 18th.

A very enjoyable day in exceedingly pleasant company. Oh yes.  We did have a few drops of rain  for most of the round and that together with a (ahem) slight delay in starting the round did affect scoring on the first 9.  But, hey, skin is waterproof, isn't it? 

Thanks for the day Phil, and to BIM for welcoming us back to the clubhouse.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 26, 2015)

Really good to meet Lefty (what a nice bloke) and to visit Cuddington again, 
The rain was biblical and it says something about a course when you want to play it again having enjoyed it dispite the toughest weather conditions ever.

The course was in brilliant condition, the clubhouse welcoming, the food superb, if you get the chance play it.

We saw a large yeti type figure hovering behind the 16th green, 'twas BIM come to say Hi and walk us back ( another very nice bloke).

The conditions effected the quality of the golf, but was still a cracking day

Oh yeah , Imurg and CVG got wet too


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Really good to meet Lefty (what a nice bloke) and to visit Cuddington again, 
The rain was biblical and it says something about a course when you want to play it again having enjoyed it dispite the toughest weather conditions ever.

The course was in brilliant condition, the clubhouse welcoming, the food superb, if you get the chance play it.

We saw a large yeti type figure hovering behind the 16th green, 'twas BIM come to say Hi and walk us back ( another very nice bloke).

The conditions effected the quality of the golf, but was still a cracking day

Oh yeah , Imurg and CVG got wet too 

Click to expand...

No mention of the scores then.....


----------



## Leftie (Aug 26, 2015)

Imurg said:



			No mention of the scores then.....

Click to expand...

All I can say is that following a 3 hour kip before teeing off, Leftie's front 9 was disappointing and left him in last place.  Coming from behind, as it were, he finished in a creditable 2nd place - just 2 points behind the day's winner.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2015)

So, it was vets afternoon then??   :smirk:


----------

